# desconectar (de problemas, etc.)



## shaky

Mi duda es si para traducir "desconectar" en el sentido de "desconectar de todo, de las preocupaciones, de los problemas, etc.", se puede decir "débrancher" o hay que buscar otras expresiones, y en este caso, cuales?

Muchas gracias!


----------



## josepbadalona

Hola, 
Se dice "débranche" pero es muy familiar, es entre amigos

lo correcto sería, a mi parecer
necesito desconectar = j'ai besoin de penser à autre chose, de faire une coupure
se dice también "faire un break" (anglicismo)
"de me relaxer" sería de relajarme, puede convenir también

espera más ideas


----------



## A.R.Miranda

Hola,

Aunque no es exactamente, apunta también "se détendre", es bastante neutra, pero para una pausa-café cuando te veas muy agobiado puede venir bien.

saludos,


----------



## Melane

Hola Shaky,
En mi opinión son tan validos "débrancher" como "déconnecter". Aunque el segundo es menos coloquial.
Espero que te sirva.


----------



## Camillou

J'aimerai dire "Il ne peut pas se déconnecter de la vie quotidienne" que dois-je utliser "No puede desconectar de la vida cotidiana" ou "No puede desconectarse..."?

Si vous pouviez me dire pourquoi l'une est correcte et l'autre non..

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Domtom

_No puede desconectarse de la vida diaria_/_del día a día_/(quizá también _cotidiana_).

(Sí, "---_se"_.)



Camillou said:


> Si vous pouviez me dire pourquoi l'une est correcte et l'autre non..


 
Porque _*se déconecter*_ en español se dice igual: _*desconectarse*_, y ya sabes que el _-se_ va delante del infinitivo en francés, pero en español va detrás, como acabas de ver en esta explicación.


----------



## lpfr

"No puede desconectar*se* de la vida cotidiana"
 Connecter o déconnecter sont des verbes transitifs: ils ont besoin d'un complément d'objet. On connecte "quelque chose ou quelqu'un" de la vie quotidienne. 
  Tu peux dire "Puede desconectar una computadora de Internet". Il faut indiquer ce qui se connecte ou déconnecte.


----------



## GURB

Hola
En mi opinión, desconectar se usa en el sentido de _interrumpir la conexión _de un aparato por ejemplo.
desconectarse tiene un sentido figurado= _dejar de tener relación con alguien, _con sus amigos por ejemplo_._
Por tanto: desconectarse de la vida cotidiana


----------



## soy-yo

Al final, se emplea como los verbos "déconnecter" y "se déconnecter" en francés, no ?


----------



## Domtom

Domtom said:


> _No puede desconectarse de la vida diaria_/_del día a día_/(quizá también _cotidiana_).


 


lpfr said:


> No puede desconectar*se* de la vida cotidiana


 
O también:

_No *se* puede desconectar de la vida diaria/del día a día/cotidiana._


----------



## Peggy_star

*"Desconectarse"* es la opción correcta.

La razón es que el "se" en español (o en francés) indica que un verbo es reflexivo, es decir, que la acción descrita por el la sufre el mismo sujeto que la realiza.

En este caso, "él no se puede desconectar (a sí mismo) de la vida diaria"

"Desconectar" implica que el sujeto realiza la acción sobre otro (objeto directo o indirecto)

Peggy_star


----------



## Marlluna

Es cierto lo que decís, pero observo una tendencia a usar en lenguaje coloquial. sobre todo, "desconectar" en lugar de "desconectarse". Por ejemplo: "no consigo desconectar en vacaciones" (no consigo olvidarme del trabajo, de la rutina, etc.).


----------



## Tximeleta123

Hola

Yo no lo tengo tan claro . Aunque el sentido común me dice "desconectarse", estoy totalmente de acuerdo con Marlluna a que se usan ambos y de hecho, se oye (y se lee) continuamente "desconectar".


----------



## Domtom

Marlluna said:


> Es cierto lo que decís, pero observo una tendencia a usar en lenguaje coloquial. sobre todo, "desconectar" en lugar de "desconectarse". Por ejemplo: "no consigo desconectar en vacaciones" (no consigo olvidarme del trabajo, de la rutina, etc.).


 


Tximeleta123 said:


> Aunque el sentido común me dice "desconectarse", estoy totalmente de acuerdo con Marlluna a que se usan ambos y de hecho, se oye (y se lee) continuamente "desconectar".


 
Pues es verdad, ahora que lo decís yo también he entendido ambas cuando voy por el mundo.


----------



## colombinegrant

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​
Hola, nececito vuestra ayuda para mejor comprender la frase siguiente: "A muchos jefes, además, les parece más razonable exigir que los empleados estén permanentemente conectados, cuando en realidad no puede ser así. En vacaciones hay que *desconectar, en todos lossentidos*”, comenta."

Traduciría así: "De plus, il semble plus raisonnable à de nombreux patrons d’exiger que les employés soient en permanence concentrés, alors qu’en réalité cela ne peut pas se passer ainsi. En vacances, il faut faire une coupure avec tous les problèmes", commente-t-elle. 

He comprendido la idea o no por favor? E ya conocéis esta expresión?


----------



## bib76

Bonsoir.
Je te suggère :
Il faut déconnecter, dans tous les sens du terme.

Ce verbe comporte deux acceptions qui correspondent à ton contexte :
-  Rompre  la liaison électrique entre deux ou plusieurs éléments, donc débrancher un quelconque appareil électrique ou électronique (ordinateur, téléphone).
- Supprimer un petit bout de cerveau ou déconnecter l'un de ces circuits, donc se changer les idées, faire autre chose, se mettre au vert, partir en vacances.

Attendons d'autres suggestions, car je suppose que tu attends l'avis d'un natif ...


----------



## colombinegrant

Gracias Bib76. No conocia antes esta expresion y tu?


----------



## bib76

Oui, je la connaissais. C'est pour cela que je te l'ai proposée, car elle me venait naturellement dans ton contexte.
Les définitions que j'ai données sont tirées de CNRTL, pour faire foi ;-).


----------



## colombinegrant

Lo siento, je ne voulais pas te vexer.


----------

